# Seiko Monsters!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying another Monster.

Stupid, I know - I've had multiples of the black and the orange and flipped them in the past, and probably will again.

I'm thinking about stepping away from the common models though and having a bash at one of the limited editions.

The blue one crops up at Â£300 +/- every so often, the red one more like Â£500+ and the yellow one...forget about it!

The two I really love the look of though are the Green Monster and the white Snow Monster on blue rubber.

Does anyone have an idea what one of those two will set me back? I can't even find much info on the Snow Monster (production runs, markets released to) so zero idea on an RRP.

I'm very interested to hear opinions from anyone who has owned a ltd edition - I don't think there are many about on here.

My last two anyway;


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Got this one myself










and im currently trying to get one of these purchased and shipped back to me from the manila








]

Before shipping and taxes the one above is Â£220


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good choice- gotta love a Monster!

Snow monster at Creation for Â£104:










Need to source blue rubber though.

Alex.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

They also do it in the baby tuna, which is easier to get hold of


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

This one was my first Monster Mod!

Actually did the whole thing myself and its still running to this day


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

vinbo said:


> Got this one myself
> 
> and im currently trying to get one of these purchased and shipped back to me from the manila
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Genuine Monster model or just a ltd ed diver?

As far as the Seiko 5 based 'Monsters' go - I know the cases are similar but I really hate them. I'd save for a year for a Snow monster before buying the Seiko 5 branded one, despite them being very similar. Sorry, I know it sounds a bit watch snobby but I have never liked them.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Snow monster for me one day I hope.


----------

